# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  [Hadopi] La loi Hadopi efficace ? Les solutions techniques pour la contourner

## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*La loi Hadopi efficace ? Les solutions techniques pour la contourner*

Le tlchargement de contenu payant protg par copyright est illgal. Vous ne devez pas faire de tlchargement illgal, parce que justement c'est illgal, et que d'autre part cela priverais les auteurs du dit contenu de revenus gnralement amplement mrits. 

Si vous voulez tlcharger de la musique ou des films, vous devez utiliser des plateformes de tlchargement lgales. Cependant d'un point de vue Politique, nous allons voir dans cet article que la solution Hadopi proposs par les politiques n'est pas une solution efficace. 

En effet il est probable que si cette loi est adopte, elle ne serve qu' santionner quelques utilisateurs peu expriments d'internet, comme votre grand mre. Les utilisateurs avertis n'auront aucun mal  contourner facilement la loi Hadopi. 

Vous ne devez pas utiliser les solutions expliques ci dessous pour tlcharger du contenu payant, car c'est illgal. Cependant pour alimenter le dbat politique sur l'inefficacit de la loi Hadopi, voici d'un point de vue purement technique des exemples de solutions de tlchargement qui ne sont pas dtectables par Hadopi, et qui sont bases sur l'utilisation des solutions lgales d'accs  Internet, et donc qui rendent Hadopi inefficaces et inutile : 


*INTERNET ANONYME*
C'est une solution pour utilisateur moyennement averti, c'est une solution imparable mais qui peu tre limite en dbit. Cette solution consiste  rejoindre un rseau de communications anonyme sur Internet. Le plus connu d'entre eux est Tor. Gratuit, ce rseau dcentralis fdre une multitude de routeurs  travers le monde afin de transmettre les requtes TCP-IP de ses utilisateurs en chappant  toute surveillance. Les chemins pour aller d'une adresse IP source  une adresse IP destination par l'intermdiaire des routeurs de Tor sont alatoires et chaque communication d'un routeur  un autre est chiffre. Un message qui passe par x routeurs est ainsi chiffr x fois. Lorsqu'un internaute veut se connecter, sa demande est chiffre et transite par plusieurs ordinateurs du rseau Tor qui servent ainsi de relais. C'est une solution efficace, cependant il peu y avoir des problmes importants de monte en charge. En effet ce rseau est tributaire des personnes qui auront mis  disposition des ressources, dans ce genre de cas la demande des utlisateurs tends toujours rapidement  xcder les capacits du rseau. Par consquent ce rseau peu etre utile pour tlcharger sans etre prss, mais ne sera pas toujours efficace pour tlcharger rapidement le trs gros fichier dont vous avez besoin tout de suite. Ce service est lgal si vous ne l'utilisez pas pour tlcharger illgalement du contenu payant.


*LE P2P SECURISE*
C'est une solution imparable une fois installe, et c'est plutt facile  utiliser. Il existe des services gratuits mais pour avoir un service de qualit les offres payantes peuvent etres mieux adaptes. Il s'agit d'tablir une connexion chiffre pour accder  un serveur situ  l'tranger jouant le rle de passerelle vers les rseaux P2P. Cette technique, dite de tunnel scuris ou de VPN pour rseau priv virtuel, est souvent utilise par les entreprises pour accder de manire scurise  leur intranet depuis l'extrieur. Son utilisation ne permet pas aux agents chargs par l'Hadopi d'identifier l'adresse IP des pirates puisque que c'est le site passerelle, gnralement bas  l'tranger, qui joue les intermdiaires. Mme le FAI de l'internaute ne sait pas ce que fait son abonn. Il existe plusieurs sites qui proposent ses services VPN, par exemple peer2me qui est gratuit, ou alors des services payants comme par exemple Steganos, Pirate Bay IPREDator, ... Ce service est lgal si vous ne l'utilisez pas pour tlcharger illgalement du contenu payant.


*NEWSGROUPS*
L'utisation dew nesgroups est une solution pour utilisateur moyennement averti, c'est accessible gratuitement. Il existe aussi des services privs payant d'accs aux newsgroups pour vous donner accs  un dbit trs lev et une connexion srurise totalement anonymes, comme par exemple : Giganews. Usenet est un systme en rseau de forums de discussions, invent en 1979 et bas sur le protocole NNTP. Les newsgroups sont l'exemple type du systme inviolable et contre lequel la France ne peut rien faire pour peu que les serveurs soient hbergs  l'tranger dans un pays pas trs coopratif. La connexion tant chiffre en SSL il n'y a aucun moyen pour le FAI de savoir ce que tlcharge l'utilisateur, et le seul moyen pour la France de savoir ce que l'utilisateur tlcharge c'est d'aller perquisitionner son ordinateur (difficilement faisable sans preuve, sans compter que l aussi le disque dur de l'utilisateur peut tre crypt) ou d'aller perquisitionner le serveur (encore plus difficile s'il est  l'tranger, surtout s'il ne conserve aucun log ce qui est fort probable). Les newsgroups n'ont rien d'illgal en soit, ils servent bien heureusement normalement  s'changer des fichiers et des messages tout  fait lgaux. Pour accder aux newsgroups : Utilise ton client de messagerie, car la plupart des clients de messagerie intgrent un module de lecture des articles Usenet plus ou moins complet, ou tlcharge gratuitement un logiciel de lecture des news. Ce service est lgal si vous ne l'utilisez pas pour tlcharger illgalement du contenu payant.


*LES SITES DE STOCKAGE EN LIGNE*
Assez facile, catalogue trs important, indtectable pour Hadopi. Voici les 2 principaux sites de stockage :
- Rapidshare : Site web de nationalit allemande et hberg en Suisse, proposant un service d'hbergement de fichiers en un clic
- Megaupload : Site d'hbergement de fichiers en un clic. Il permet  un internaute de mettre en ligne n'importe quel type de fichier dans la limite de poids du fichier, de 1 Go. Le fichier est ds alors disponible  n'importe quel internaute. Le site propose galement une version payante permettant de tlcharger plusieurs fichiers simultanment, de dpasser la limite de poids du fichier ainsi que diverses autres options. Voici les moteurs de recherche pour ces sites : Fileonfire, GammaFiles, Njouba, Schufs, Buskka, Rapidzearch. Ce service est lgal si vous ne l'utilisez pas pour tlcharger illgalement du contenu payant.


*LES SITES DE MUSIQUE EN LIGNE*
Trs facile, catalogue important. Avec ces sites vous n'avez plus besoin ni de chane Hifi, ni d'acheter des CD ou de pirater des mp3 en P2P, donc vous ne tombez pas sour le coup d'Hadopi. Ces sites permettent de trouver trs rapidement des chansons, des albums ou des auteurs, d'couter gratuitement des albums entiers, de se crer des playlists, d'couter des radios  thmes (uniquement de musique), et plein d'autres choses encore ... Exemples : http://www.jamendo.com/fr/ , http://www.soundzit.com/, http://www.goomradio.com/, http://amiestreet.com/ , http://musica.bichala.com/ , http://bnflower.com/beta/ , http://www.deezer.com/ , http://www.imeem.com/ , http://www.jango.com/ , http://www.jiwa.fr/ , http://www.lastfm.fr/ , http://www.mixzik.com/ , http://www.musicmesh.net/ , http://musicovery.com/ , http://odeo.com/ , http://www.playlist.com/, http://www.rkst.org/ , http://www.seeqpod.com/, http://skreemr.com/ , http://www.songza.com/ , http://spool.fm/ , http://www.zetrax.com/. En option il existe des logiciels  tlcharger pour vous permettre de rcuprer les fichiers mp3 que vous coutez, ce qui n'est pas lgal et pourtant ce n'est pas dtectable par Hadopi.


*STREAMING VIDEO*
Facile d'accs, catalogue important. Possibilit d'installer un cable HDMI entre le PC et la TV. Exemple de site de streaming : Fedbac, MgaVido, Allostreaming, Stream-easy, Myvideotribe, Dimaplus, Cinesoir, Direct-Streaming, Madfilm, Medirama.
Pour tlcharger une vido en streaming, cest  dire via le protocole RTMP, voici deux exemples de solution :
- Orbit Downloader (Windows) qui se charge de dtecter nimporte quelle vido en cours de lecture et lenregistre pour vous
- RTMPDump (Windows & Linux + source) qui via une simple ligne de commande permet de gnrer un .flv  partir du flux stream :
 rtmpdump -r rtmp://adresse[:port]/cheminaccs -o sortie.flv
Lavantage avec RMTPDump, cest quon peut lintgrer dans un process complet, par exemple magnetoscope online priv. 
Pour transformer une vido musicale en Mp3 : Video2mp3, permet de rcuprer la partie audio dune vido Youtube au format MP3.
Pour lutiliser il suffit dentrer lurl de la vido, de choisir la qualit de sortie et de cliquer sur le bouton. Une rapide phase de conversion va soprer et le tlchargement se lancement automatiquement par la suite. Ces solutions ne sont pas lgales si vous sortez du cadre du streaming pour tlcharger et stoquer illgalement du contenu payant, et pourtant a n'est pas dtectable par Hadopi.


*A LIRE AUSSI*
 ::fleche::  Etes-vous pour ou contre la nouvelle loi anti piratage Hadopi ?
 ::fleche::  Soyons constructifs. Comment lutter contre le tlchargement illgal ?
 ::fleche::  La lutte contre le piratage est-elle lgitime ?


Il existe certainement bien d'autres solutions techniques pour contourner Hadopi, vous pouvez les poster  la suite...

----------


## pseudocode

Avant de "contourner" les mesures de dtection, il faudrait dj les connaitre.

A l'heure actuelle, la loi ne stipule pas les moyens techniques qui seront utiliss pour dtecter les IP. Au dbut cela sera sans doute un simple "scan" des seeders franais, donc les techniques d'anonymat cites dans le PO sont suffisante. Mais quid de l'avenir ? 

La loi ne stipule pas non plus le degr de certitude sur la preuve que doit fournir l'organisme charg de la dtection. Pour ce qu'on en sait, les adresses IP sortiraient d'un chapeau qu'elles seraient acceptables.  ::?:

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Il n'y a aucun moyen technique de contourner la protection apporte par une solution d'internet Anonyme ou un VPN, puisque ton IP n'est pas visible, et que mme ton FAI ne sait pas ce que tu fais...  :;): 

Pour le reste Hadopi tant une Loi franaise, c'est trs difficile d'attaquer tous les services cits plus haut qui sont hbergs un peu partout dans le monde...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Le pire, c'est qu'en fait l'action ultime, la coupure Internet, n'est pas raliste :
- il doit tre possible d'avoir toujours encore le tlphone et la tlvision
- il est obligatoire d'avoir l'accs  ses mails d'aprs la loi

Comment permettre les mails (sur Google par exemple) tout en coupant l'accs au net sans avoir un systme extrmement complexe et coteux pour les FAI et donc les utilisateurs qui paieront pour les quelques centaines d'utilisateurs condamns sans prsomption d'innocence (alors qu'il savent en plus qu'une IP, a se trafique trs bien) ?

On va encore embter un maximum de gens pour une poignes d'entreprises qui ne veulent pas changer leur systme. Qu'on arrte de dire que c'est pour les auteurs compositeurs, c'est faux, la majorit ne peut pas vivre de leurs oeuvres, et c'tait dj le cas avant le tlchargement illgal. C'est juste une minorit qui veut garder ses millions de revenus. On rle pour les patrons qui se font des parachutes dors, l on fait la mme chose, mais comme les politiques sont copains avec ces gens, on va lgifrer pour eux. Tant qu' faire, autant lgifrer pour autoriser les golden parachutes, hellos, ...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Question juridique : Si ton internet est coup, c'est normal juridiquement que toute la famille soit interdite d'internet pour une illgalit commise par un seul individu ? Sur quelle base juridique un conjoint qui travaille en tltravail peut il est interdit d'internet  cause d'une autre personne dans le foyer qui  commis une illgalit ?

Solution technique : Qu'est ce qui empche quelqu'un de demander  sa grand mre de prendre une clef 3G au nom de sa grand mre, et d'utiliser cette clef 3G chez soi alors que pourtant il  eu une sanction de coupure ? la sanction tant contournale n'est elle pas peu efficace ?

----------


## pseudocode

> Il n'y a aucun moyen technique de contourner la protection apporte par une solution d'internet Anonyme ou un VPN 
> 
> Puisque ton IP n'est pas visible...


Oui, si la mthode de dtection est simplement l'observation de l'adresse du peer qui se connecte au site, effectivement on rcupre l'adresse de sortie du VPN et pas l'adresse relle de l'utilisateur. C'est sans doute cette mthode qui sera utilise, donc pas d'inquitude.  ::D: 

Comme j'ai lu dans un article, le but est de dcourager les gens qui n'ont pas les connaissances techniques ncessaires pour tre anonymes. Traquer individuellement les gens qui utilisent ces techniques est beaucoup trop lourd.

Notons tout de meme que les techniques VPN/NG/OnlineStore/Streaming ne sont pas dcentralises comme le P2P. Il est alors plus simple de s'attaquer aux sites (les serveurs) plutot qu'aux utilisateurs.

Seuls les reseaux anonymes (TOR) assurent  la fois l'anonymat et la dcentralisation. Enfin, "anonymat" sous rserve que le noeud de sortie (celui qui se connecte effectivement au site) ne soit pas une IP franaise  ::mrgreen::

----------


## entreprise38

+1
Il n'a jamais t dit qu'Hadopi visait tous les pirates. 

Les personnes vises sont bel et bien les gens sans comptence en informatique (a a t dit publiquement, on devrait pouvoir retrouver a), tlchargeant publiquement sur emule / bittorent, et pourquoi pas en affichant leur nom ^^. Bref, le _pirate_ moyen qui tlcharge le dernier clip de la star'ac... (en mme tant ils ne mritent que a ! La star'ac, non mais ho...)

Les gens qui savent se protger peuvent encore partager tranquille.

----------


## Obsidian

> Les personnes vises sont bel et bien les gens sans comptence en informatique (a a t dit publiquement, on devrait pouvoir retrouver a), tlchargeant publiquement sur emule / bittorent, et pourquoi pas en affichant leur nom ^^. Bref, le _pirate_ moyen qui tlcharge le dernier clip de la star'ac... (en mme tant ils ne mritent que a ! La star'ac, non mais ho...) Les gens qui savent se protger peuvent encore partager tranquille.


Oui, mais le problme, c'est que non seulement ce que l'on risque est inacceptable en soi, mais qu'en plus, ds lors que l'on se sera rendu compte que l'on peut contourner la loi par des procds techniques, alors ces dits procds techniques seront interdits d'usage, mme s'ils sont parfaitement lgitimes par ailleurs, et ils iront rejoindre la longue liste des actes dj interdits par la LCEN et DADVSI. Parmi eux, le contournement des moyens techniques de protection, ce qui cause tant de problme pour lire ses DVDs sous Linux.

Il est mme crit en clair dans le texte de loi (Art. 331-21-4) que l'HADOPI aura pour mission d'tudier les techniques de filtrage :




> Elle value, en outre, les exprimentations conduites dans le domaine des technologies de reconnaissance des contenus et de filtrage par les concepteurs de ces technologies, les titulaires de droits sur les uvres et objets protgs et les personnes dont lactivit est doffrir un service de communication au public en ligne. Elle rend compte des principales volutions constates en la matire, notamment pour ce qui regarde lefficacit de telles technologies, dans son rapport annuel prvu  larticle L. 331-13-1.

----------


## pi-2r

Bonsoir,




> Seuls les rseaux anonymes (TOR) assurent  la fois l'anonymat et la dcentralisation. Enfin, "anonymat" sous rserve que le noeud de sortie (celui qui se connecte effectivement au site) ne soit pas une IP franaise


+1

il est simple de mettre en place un serveur Tor et d'en couter le flux  ::mouarf::  et l, bonjour l'anonymat et la "scurit"  ::aie::

----------


## eclesia

Ca  donne envis d'installer un serveur Tor tout ca.

Donner a des politiciens et des bureaucrates le droit de faire voter des lois dans les nouvelles technologies ... autant faire d'un singe le roi de l'humanit (dsol pour le singe).

 ::dehors::

----------


## Molos

Je sens que dans pas longtemps, d'un coup on va se retrouver avec une multitude de tuto sur TOR sur le net franais  ::): 

Sinon, pour Pierre Louis Chevalier, je me pose la mme question que toi, et je me demande si c'est pas anti-constitutionnel, car je crois qu'une condanation de justice ne peux s'appliquer pour un groupe d'individu qui n'ont rien faire dans l'histoire, juste parce qu'il partage la mme connexion.

C'est comme si je faisait un excs de vitesse, et que la personne  cot de mois recoivent elle aussi une ammende, juste parce qu'elle est a cot de moi.

----------


## entreprise38

Le truc sympa c'est quand mme le fait de devoir prouver son innocence, et ce sans mme savoir de quoi on nous accuse (en plus du risque d'tre accus  tord, l'IP n'tant pas un moyen fiable d'identification ^^).
En gros a donnerait : 
Hadopi-man "Monsieur, veuillez prouver votre innocence !"
P_ee_rate-boy "Mais qu'est-ce que vous me repprochez ?"
Hadopi-man "On va pas vous le dire, mais dfendez-vous, c'est tout"
P_ee_rate-boy "Mais je peux pas m'dfendre si j'sais pas ce qu'on me reproche, non ?"
Hadopi-man "Tampis pour vous. Coupable !"

----------


## theMonz31

salut  tous

Cette loi s'inscrit dans une continuit politique qui existe en France depuis maintenant quelques annes !!!

Nous sommes en phase de rentrer, tout doucement, insidieusement dans une socit proche d'une Dictature... Alors certes, le mot est fort... mais si on regarde le mode de fonctionnement du gouvernement, du parlement, des snateurs, du prsident, on se rend compte que l'objectif n'est pas de trouver la meilleure solution  des problmes mais de mettre en place des systmes qui ravissent une portion de nanti qui, du fait de leur situation, sont depuis des lustres  la tte du pays..

La rvolution franaise a remplac la noblesse dirigeante par une bourgeoisie dirigeante.

Depuis quelques annes, notre pays n'est pas tourn vers la libert, l'initiative, etc.. il est tourn vers la rpression (plus ou moins douce) et la justification, honteusement insuportable, de ces actes par la mise en place de nouvelles lois (alors que des lois quivalentes existent dja... sauf que pour certaines, on attend toujours depuis quelques annes les dcrets d'applications  ::):  )

On reste dans un monde d'hypocrisie... Tu peux avoir internet, tu peux avoir une grosse voiture mais t'as pas le droit d'en utiliser les ressources  leur capacit, sinon tu es HORS LA LOI....

Je vous le dis, la dictature n'est pas loin...

Quand un systme consacre plus d'argent  la Police que l'ducation, quand un systme fait d'avantage de loi rpressive que protectrice des liberts de la majorit, alors, on rentre dans un systme monarchique, dictatorial doux.


Dernier point (ok, je suis un peu HS)... ce qui motive toutes ces actions, lois, rformes, ce n'est pas le bien etre et l'amlioration de la qualit de vie des gens, mais uniquement des aspects FINANCIERS...

La rforme des universits : On ne cherche pas  amliorer, on cherche  moins dpenser, et on essaye de faire croire que ces une bonne rformes.
(pourquoi ne pas faire un vrai bilan de la situation, expliquer les objectifs que l'on a, et aprs, on regarde, soit on doit injecter de l'argent pour atteindre l'objectif, soit on peut l'atteindre avec le budget identique ou moindre)...

----------


## pseudocode

> Je sens que dans pas longtemps, d'un coup on va se retrouver avec une multitude de tuto sur TOR sur le net franais


TOR ou I2P sont des contre-mesures extrmes (surtout I2P).

Si la Hadopi se contente de lister les adresses dans les trackers des mesures plus simples existent comme les trackers privs ou les modes tracker-less (DHT)

Si la Hadopi utilise un client modifi pour tracer les source, il faut se prmunir d'avoir une connexion directe avec un peer inconnu. Par exemple en n'acceptant uniquement que des peers amis (rseau F2F), ou en utilisant un intermdiaire dans les connexions (socks, vpn, ...)

Bref pas mal de solutions. Reste a voir celle qui se dmarquera le plus.

----------


## jmnicolas

> Cette loi s'inscrit dans une continuit politique qui existe en France depuis maintenant quelques annes !!!
> 
> ...


_croui croui croui_ (bruit d'un silencieux que l'on visse)
_th th_ (bangs sonores touffs par le silencieux)
_boum_ (chute d'un corps  terre)

Veuillez ne pas tenir compte du message prcdant chers citoyens.
Son auteur, un asocial notoire, vient de se suicider en laissant une note indiquant  quel point il regrettait d'avoir dout de la Rpublique.
Rendormez vous, tout va bien !

----------


## Sankasssss

Il est aussi  noter que je serais francais, je couperais immdiatement mon wifi !!!
Toute cl actuelle peut tre craque en 5 / 10 minute moyennant recherche sur le web de 15 minutes.
Mme avec un filtre sur l'adresse MAC on est pas en scurit car celle ci est clonable.
Je connais pas mal de personne dans mon entourage qui utilise cette technique pour ne pas avoir de connexion chez eux, et vu la multitude de wifi en ville on a de quoi faire (au moins 10 chez moi)

Bref il va y avoir des innocents (les gens sans comptence en informatique, qui ne savent mme pas comment on fait pour couper son wifi) qui vont ce faire couper leur connexion... quelle merde cette loi...  ::evilred::

----------


## Michal

pour le filtrage mac, il faut quand mme connaitre les adresses autorises et  moins d'aller chez les gens et choper leur adresse, a me parait un peu compliqu  :;):  bon tu peux toujours faire un bruteforce sur l'adresse mais a risque d'tre long  ::aie::

----------


## FR119492

C'est a: plaignez-vous de vos gouvernants; c'est vous qui les avez lus!
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est a: plaignez-vous de vos gouvernants; c'est vous qui les avez lus!
> Jean-Marc Blanc


Bah, les lus c'est un peu comme les Kinder Surprise : t'en choisis un, tu fondes de grands espoirs et  la fin tu es du.  ::D:

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

En ce qui concerne le WIFI, apparement pour cracker le Wifi de ses voisins, avec le matriel actuel il faut 5 minutes pour craquer une clef Wep et 30 minutes pour craquer une clef WPA. Soluce trouve immdiatement sur Google...

Bref le risque c'est que les petits malins fassent du P2P sur le wifi de leurs  voisins, en ville vous pouvez capter gnralement facilement entre 5 et 10 Wifi...

Rsultat : Les utilisateurs avertis ont une foultitudes de moyens de passer entre les failles d'Hadopi, et inversement de nombreux utilisateurs internet lambda vont se retrouver accuss de piratage et ils ne saurons pas d'ou cela viens ni pourquoi.

Pire encore, ceux qui se verons couper leur connexion internet n'auront pas d'autres moyen que d'apprendre  cracker le wifi de leurs voisins !  ::mouarf:: 

J'ai l'impression que Hadopi cela va tre une tuerie : cela ne va rien rsoudre et crer un souk monstre... des centaines de milliers d'innocents utilisateurs d'internet vont dans un premier temps tres condams  tord avant que les politiques se rendent compte qu'ils ont vot n'importe quoi...  :8O:

----------


## Sankasssss

> pour le filtrage mac, il faut quand mme connaitre les adresses autorises et  moins d'aller chez les gens et choper leur adresse, a me parait un peu compliqu  bon tu peux toujours faire un bruteforce sur l'adresse mais a risque d'tre long


Il te suffit de sniffer le rseau quand la personne est connecte  son wifi pour voir passer son adresse mac autorise. et t'inquite que des motiver  faire cela il y en a, j'en connais personnellement...

----------


## Molos

Moi je vous le dit, faut investir sur les socits qui font des clefs USB qui peuvent cracker des wifi, et sur le CPL, car je penses que c'est la seul solution viable pour viter d'avoir des cables de partout.

----------


## FR119492

Bonjour  tous!
Il y a une question qu'on semble ne pas s'tre pose dans les diverses discussions concernant le piratage des oeuvres: qui est le coupable et qui est la victime? Je m'explique:
*X* est l'auteur ou l'interprte d'une oeuvre pour laquelle il estime avoir droit  une rtribution.*Y* met cette oeuvre sur le web d'une manire telle qu'il est possible  des internautes plus ou moins comptents de la recopier.*Z* est un internaute plus ou moins comptent, par exemple un gamin qui pianote sur l'ordinateur de sa maman, qui trouve l'oeuvre sur le web et la recopie pour son usage personnel.
Si j'ai bien compris, nos lgislateurs, par la loi HADOPI en France et par des dispositions analogues dans d'autres pays, veulent sanctionner *Z*. Ne serait-il pas prfrable, du point de vue moral, de sanctionner *Y*? On me rpondra qu'en gnral, *Y* est inatteignable parce que log dans un autre pays. Pas de problme: au lieu de passer par la sanction pnale ou administrative, nos gouvernements pourraient engager des hackers (je crois qu'il y a dans notre club des informaticiens trs comptents qui cherchent des emplois) pour dynamiter le site de *Y*, o qu'il soit dans le monde.
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Compltement d'accord avec toi, JM.

Le problme, c'est qu' part les artistes qui gagnent des millions avec ce systme, les autres sont plutt contre HADOPI... Sans compter les tudes passes sous silence qui montrent que les tlchargeurs achtent plus de CDs/DVDs/...
Pirate, pour moi, c'est quelqu'un qui en retire un bnfice commercial. Les pirates actuels, ce sont les majors qui cherchent  garder leur march, au mpris des changements auxquels tous doivent s'adapter (ie la crise).

----------


## pseudocode

> *X* est l'auteur ou l'interprte d'une oeuvre pour laquelle il estime avoir droit  une rtribution.*Y* met cette oeuvre sur le web d'une manire telle qu'il est possible  des internautes plus ou moins comptents de la recopier.*Z* est un internaute plus ou moins comptent, par exemple un gamin qui pianote sur l'ordinateur de sa maman, qui trouve l'oeuvre sur le web et la recopie pour son usage personnel.
> Si j'ai bien compris, nos lgislateurs, par la loi HADOPI en France et par des dispositions analogues dans d'autres pays, veulent sanctionner *Z*. Ne serait-il pas prfrable, du point de vue moral, de sanctionner *Y*?


"Y" et "Z" sont tous 2 punissable par la loi (DADVSI) : trois ans d'emprisonnement et 300.000 euros d'amende (a fait cher pour un mp3).

C'est dur de faire la diffrence entre "Y" et "Z" sur un rseau P2P. Tous les clients sont galement serveurs, ds le premier octet tlcharg. La diffrence entre "Y" et "Z" n'existe que lors du tout premier tlchargement, ensuite c'est fini.

Par exemple, dans la chronologie typique suivante:
- Y met a disposition le fichier
- Z1 est le 1er  se connecter et tlcharge depuis Y
- Z2 est le 2nd  se connecter et tlcharge depuis Y et Z1
- Y se dconnecte
- Z3 est le 3me  se connecter et tlcharge depuis Z1 et Z2

Suivant le moment o l'on regarde le trafic P2P, les responsabilits Y/Z ne sont pas les mmes.

----------


## Npomucne

Bon je vois que la Rsistance s'organise. Merci  tous pour les solutions techniques.  ::yaisse2:: 

Par contre, existe-t-il un recours en cas d'usurpation d'adresse IP (que personne ne peut prouver bien sr) ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Bon je vois que la Rsistance s'organise. Merci  tous pour les solutions techniques. 
> 
> Par contre, existe-t-il un recours en cas d'usurpation d'adresse IP (que personne ne peut prouver bien sr) ?


Ben non. Tu dois dmontrer que tu es innocent (cool, non ? C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je pense que la loi ne sera jamais dcrtable en l'tat, le Conseil d'Etat sera saisi).

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Je crois que dans cette histoire les grands gagnants d'Hadopi seront les socits de services informatiques :

 ::fleche::  Pour les personnes prives genres certains parents ou grand parents qui ne comprendrons rien  tout ceci et qui seront obligs de faire venir  grand frais un prestataire informatiques pour essayer de comprendre si c'est un membre de la famille qui  fait du P2P, et qui c'est, ou si leur Wifi s'est fait pirat par un voisin. Ensuite paranoa oblige recablage de toute la maison pour ne plus utiliser de Wifi  ::aie:: 

 ::fleche::  Les petites entreprises qui n'ont pas d'ingnieurs rseau  demeure pour scuriser le rseau et viter que tous les petits malins qui ne veulent pas mettre en danger leur installation familiales fassent massivement du P2P au bureau et ramnent  la maison le fruits de leur larcins lectroniques facilement  l'aide d'une clef USB par exemple. Il y  quelques grandes entreprises bien scurises sur ce point mais qu'en est il dans des millions de de petites PME ?

Parmi vous pour ceux qui sont au chmage crez votre socit spcialise "Audit scurit Hadopi" succs assur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Bonjour  tous!
> Il y a une question qu'on semble ne pas s'tre pose dans les diverses discussions concernant le piratage des oeuvres: qui est le coupable et qui est la victime? Je m'explique:
> *X* est l'auteur ou l'interprte d'une oeuvre pour laquelle il estime avoir droit  une rtribution.*Y* met cette oeuvre sur le web d'une manire telle qu'il est possible  des internautes plus ou moins comptents de la recopier.*Z* est un internaute plus ou moins comptent, par exemple un gamin qui pianote sur l'ordinateur de sa maman, qui trouve l'oeuvre sur le web et la recopie pour son usage personnel.
> Si j'ai bien compris, nos lgislateurs, par la loi HADOPI en France et par des dispositions analogues dans d'autres pays, veulent sanctionner *Z*. Ne serait-il pas prfrable, du point de vue moral, de sanctionner *Y*? On me rpondra qu'en gnral, *Y* est inatteignable parce que log dans un autre pays. Pas de problme: au lieu de passer par la sanction pnale ou administrative, nos gouvernements pourraient engager des hackers (je crois qu'il y a dans notre club des informaticiens trs comptents qui cherchent des emplois) pour dynamiter le site de *Y*, o qu'il soit dans le monde.
> Jean-Marc Blanc


Ca serais bien de rserver ce dbat aux *discussions techniques autour d'hadopi*, les autres sujets gnraux ou juridiques auraient plus leur place dans le dbat gnral :  Etes-vous pour ou contre la nouvelle loi anti piratage Hadopi ?

 ::merci::

----------


## Suryavarman

Que a soit crypt ou non le dbit est l. Un film a fait 700mo, un jeux a peut aller loin. enfin je veux dire si ils veulent tre embtant : "Au vu de votre dbit lev, tlcharg en claire sinon on coupe votre ligne et on verra bien qui  tlcharg du contenu lgale en fouillant votre disque une fois la procdure lance". Car si il y a chose que j'ai compris c'est tant que c'est un mail on peut rien leur dire.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Les agents Hadopi ne peuvent pas connaitre ton dbit, et il n'y  rien dans le projet de loi hadopi pour ce faire.

Les agents hadopi ne feront que scanner certains fichiers sensibles (genre des films, ou des fichier musicaux, ou des logiciels payants commercialiss), pour choper les IP de ceux qui tlchargent en P2P non crypt...

Ce sont les FAI qui connaissent ton dbit. A savoir que a n'est pas l'intrt des FAI de lutter contre le piratage, sinon ils n'auraient pas besoin de faire la pub de connexions haut dbits... A l'inverse les FAI font obstruction gnralement  toutes ces tentatives d'ingrence de l'tat dans le fonctionnement des FAI...

Par contre je me pose une question rigolote, si un agent hadopi trouve une rcidive sur une entreprise de 1000 personnes, la connexion internet de cette entreprise va tre coupe pendant plusieurs mois ?   ::mouarf:: 

Je pense que actuellement plus de 90% des entreprises ne sont pas capable de filtrer le P2P de leur salaris, donc soit les agents hadopi vont faire fermer des centaines de milliers d'entreprises, soit les agents hadopi vont se focaliser sur les ip prives et laisser les entreprises tranquilles, du coup les salaris pourront continuer  faire du P2P tranquille au bureau...

Bref Hadopi a me parais toujours insens...  ::cfou::

----------


## Suryavarman

Les entreprises ne sont pas concernes en principe.

Sinon je serais tent de dire que la meilleur solution reste de ne pas tlcharg de contenu illgaux.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Les entreprises ne sont pas concernes en principe.


Elle le sont, des experts ont crit que le cout de Hadopi serais trs levs pour les entreprises, pour qu'ils scurisent leur rseau





> Sinon je serais tent de dire que la meilleur solution reste de ne pas tlcharg de contenu illgaux.


Tout  fait, du moins au pays de Oui Oui chez les Teletubbies  ::mouarf:: . Il en reste pas moins que :
- Tu peu toi respecter la loi, et te retrouver avec internet coup parce que ton gamin  fait du P2P  ton insu
- Tu peu toi respecter la loi,  et te retrouver avec internet coup parce que un voisin  pirat ton Wifi, ce qui se fait facilement en 5 minutes avec une clef WEP et en 30 min avec une clef WPA.
- Tu peu toi respecter la loi, et te retrouver avec internet coup parce que des "affreux pirates" auront injects de fausses ip dont la tienne dans un tlchargement P2P pour brouiller les pistes des agents Hadopi.

C'est surtout a le probleme, c'est le lot colossal d'injustices qui va tre gnr, pour des centaines de milliers d'innocents, alors que les vritables pirates ne se feront pas attraper par les agents Hadopi  cause des nombreuses solutions techniques listes dans le premier message.

----------


## Suryavarman

Je dois avouer que j'ai le dos bien rond, surtout que je donne le net  mon immeuble (Fonera).

L'avocat du diable dirait que a serait marginal.

Dans le cas contraire il faudrait contourner l'Hadopie pour laisser les autres la contourner sans nous embter. C'est possible ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Qu'est ce qui sera marginal ?  ::koi::

----------


## Suryavarman

> Qu'est ce qui sera marginal ?


Les gens qui vont piller  l'aide de la connexion du voisin.
Les pirates qui utiliseront les ip des autres.
(en mme temps c'est une question, je sais pas si a serait marginal )

----------


## pseudocode

> Que a soit crypt ou non le dbit est l. Un film a fait 700mo, un jeux a peut aller loin. enfin je veux dire si ils veulent tre embtant : "Au vu de votre dbit lev, tlcharg en claire sinon on coupe votre ligne et on verra bien qui  tlcharg du contenu lgale en fouillant votre disque une fois la procdure lance". Car si il y a chose que j'ai compris c'est tant que c'est un mail on peut rien leur dire.


Le cryptage n'est pas la question avec la HADOPI. D'ailleurs le cryptage n'a pratiquement aucun intrt dans le P2P puisque, au final, n'importe quel destinataire aura le fichier "en clair". Donc je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de "cacher" la transmission  un tiers alors qu'il pourrait tlcharger le fichier depuis chez toi. Ou alors ce n'est plus du P2P public mais du F2F ou du P2P priv. Et puis, de toutes faons, va me dire si ce bloc binaire est crypt/clair ou s'il est une partie d'un fichier lgal/illgal : 011001011010100110011100101110001100110101111110010011  ::aie:: 

Je ne pense pas que l'HADOPI se base sur l'tude des flux, mais sur l'accs libre  la liste des fichiers que tu tlcharges/diffuses. La nature du P2P fait que cette liste est forcment publique afin que les peers puissent te contacter (sauf a tre en P2P priv).

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Les gens qui vont piller  l'aide de la connexion du voisin.


Au contraire, une fois la premire alerte reue, voir mme avant, il y  fort  parier que cette technique soit utilise massivement et cr un souk collosal.





> Les pirates qui utiliseront les ip des autres.


Un seul pirate peu injecter des dizaine de milliers d'ip dans un tlchargement P2P pour brouiller les pistes des agents  :;): 
Et ils ont dj dit qu'ils le feront...

----------


## Molos

> Le cryptage n'est pas la question avec la HADOPI. D'ailleurs le cryptage n'a pratiquement aucun intrt dans le P2P puisque, au final, n'importe quel destinataire aura le fichier "en clair". Donc je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de "cacher" la transmission  un tiers alors qu'il pourrait tlcharger le fichier depuis chez toi. Ou alors ce n'est plus du P2P public mais du F2F ou du P2P priv.




Oui a n'est pas la question, mais HADOPI je penses va faire augmenter cette pratique, car a permettera toujours aux gens de faire comme avant, la seule diffrence, a sera le logiciel qu'ils utiliseront  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> Oui a n'est pas la question, mais HADOPI je penses va faire augmenter cette pratique, car a permettera toujours aux gens de faire comme avant, la seule diffrence, a sera le logiciel qu'ils utiliseront


Le march des VPN est dj entrain de se dvelopper : IPREDATOR, IPODAH,...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## vpourchet

tsssssss pas besoin de la contourner, tout bon avocat sera capable d'invoquer une nullit pour vice de forme car ce texte est une vraie passoire au niveau lgal ... constitutionellement parlant dj ce n'est pas sur qu'il soit approuv  ::aie::

----------


## Gnoce

> tsssssss pas besoin de la contourner, tout bon avocat sera capable d'invoquer une nullit pour vice de forme car ce texte est une vraie passoire au niveau lgal ... constitutionellement parlant dj ce n'est pas sur qu'il soit approuv


Intressant, je n'y avait pas pens, il suffit d'une personne qui fasse annuler a condamnation, et la loi est 'out'  ::aie:: . M'enfin du coup, il sortiront une upgrade de la loi  ::mouarf:: .

Sinon je pense que quoi qu'il arrive, la loi passera, les lobbys travaillent dur pour a...

PS : Je me lche dj les babines  l'ide de voir albanel et compagnie se ridiculiser  nouveau en en parlant  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

Joli fil de discussion  ::): 

Je ne dirais qu'une chose : Au lieu de consacrer des millions  une loi qui est caduque avant mme sa sortie et inacceptable sur de nombreux points, ils feraient pas mal d'injecter plus d'argent dans la lutte des rseaux pdophiles...

Enfin bon... Un enfant qui crve ou qui est exploit, c'est vrai que a ne rapporte pas grand chose de le sauver et que le retour financier est quasi-nul...

La question de fond qui revient sans cesse finalement quand ce genre de loi est dbattue :

Doit on tout le temps soumettre les droits et la vie quotidienne  une logique conomique ?

----------


## befalimpertinent

Au niveau des solutions techniques pour contourner le filtrage IP, utiliser un proxy bas  l'tranger (par exemple) n'est pas suffisant ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Intressant, je n'y avait pas pens, il suffit d'une personne qui fasse annuler a condamnation, et la loi est 'out' . M'enfin du coup, il sortiront une upgrade de la loi .


Non, ils ne pourront pas, ils ont dj eu du mal l... D'ailleurs, c'est pour a qu'il y aura peu de chances que a aille jusqu'au bout des sanctions. Il suffit que le tribunal statue en faveur des plaignants pour HADOPI n'existe plus. Et ce n'est pas dans leur intrt.
Ca risque d'tre cass au niveau franais et europen si a passe en justice.

----------


## sovitec

> Au niveau des solutions techniques pour contourner le filtrage IP, utiliser un proxy bas  l'tranger (par exemple) n'est pas suffisant ?


Je suppose que tu penses aux solutions comme peer2me, steganos ou IPredator voques dans le message initial.




> - Tu peu toi respecter la loi,  et te retrouver avec internet coup parce que un voisin  pirat ton Wifi, ce qui se fait facilement en 5 minutes avec une clef WEP et en 30 min avec une clef WPA.


Je suis d'accord que cracker une cl WEP est assez simple, mais 5 minutes c'est dans des conditions trs favorables.
Pour le WPA si tu utilises des cls vraiment alatoires alors il me semble que a devrait encore rsister. Mais encore faut il que tout son matriel soit compatible WPA,ou mieux WPA2 (pas de Wii par exemple donc).

----------


## befalimpertinent

Non non je pensais juste  un proxy simple, non scuris. Par exemple ceux qu'ils m'arrivent d'utiliser de temps en temps pour regarder des vidos rserves  un certain pays (typiquement des sries en V.O sur ABC et Fox). Je ne suis pas expert du protocole p2p donc je me pose la question.
il doit bien y avoir ce genre d'options dans les options d'un logiciel p2p, elles sont prsentes dans i.e c'est dire ...

----------


## pseudocode

> Non non je pensais juste  un proxy simple, non scuris. Par exemple ceux qu'ils m'arrivent d'utiliser de temps en temps pour regarder des vidos rserves  un certain pays (typiquement des sries en V.O sur ABC et Fox). Je ne suis pas expert du protocole p2p donc je me pose la question.


Sans compter que tous les proxy ne sont pas anonymes (proxy transparent, header X-Forward, ...), le proxy c'est gnralement unidirectionnel. Donc toi tu peux te connecter anonymement aux autres, mais les autres ne peuvent pas se connecter chez toi a travers le proxy. Donc c'est du demi P2P  ::P: 

[client] IP ---> IP in [Proxy] IP out ---> IP in [server, peers, ...]

Pour du P2P 100% anonyme c'est pas jouable, Mais pour une anonymit partielle (IP anonyme dans le tracker) c'est possible.

----------


## Yazoo70

Perso je me demande si juste le fait d'utiliser un tracker priv (donc avec inscription etc...) ne serait pas suffisant parceque dans ce cas, les donnes qui circulent sont cryptes non??
Je dis peut tre une connerie plus grosse que moi je ne connais pas trop ce terrain  :;):

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Non non je pensais juste  un proxy simple, non scuris. Par exemple ceux qu'ils m'arrivent d'utiliser de temps en temps pour regarder des vidos rserves  un certain pays (typiquement des sries en V.O sur ABC et Fox). Je ne suis pas expert du protocole p2p donc je me pose la question.
> il doit bien y avoir ce genre d'options dans les options d'un logiciel p2p, elles sont prsentes dans i.e c'est dire ...


Entre autres problmes, si tu veux passer par un proxy librement accessible ta connexion deviens limite par le dbit que le proxy veux bien te donner, gnralement quelque Ko/s. Ca peu etre sufffisant dans certaines applications, les plus faiblement demandeuse en bande passante, genre poster de faon anonyme un message sur un forum, mais pour faire du tlchargement tu es trs loin du haut dbit... Tu peu avoir un bien meilleur dbit en passant par un VPN priv mais gnralement c'est pas gratuit tu doit payer ton FAI plus le dbit que tu utilise chez ton prestataire VPN donc tu paye ta bande passante deux fois.





> Perso je me demande si juste le fait d'utiliser un tracker priv (donc avec inscription etc...) ne serait pas suffisant parceque dans ce cas, les donnes qui circulent sont cryptes non??
> Je dis peut tre une connerie plus grosse que moi je ne connais pas trop ce terrain


Tu parles des sites ou il faut s'inscrire en donnant juste son email ? tu penses que c'est une inscription avec un simple email qui va empcher un Agent Hadopi de s'inscrire et d'infiltrer le rseau ? Ces sites ne font actuellement mme pas de vrification de l'IP des personnes qui s'inscrivent, ces sites sont en fait ouverts  tous... L'utilit des sites de tracker priv c'est de pouvoir bannir les leechers, c'est tout. Les sites de tracker priv c'est peut etre une petite protection s'il n'y  pas assez d'agents Hadopi pour suivre tout ce qui se passe mais cela n'offre en ralit aucune protection srieuse... Dans ce genre la pour avoir une vrai protection il faut avoir un site de tracker vraiment priv ou tu connais en vrai personnellement toute les personnes qui vont s'inscrire, mais cela limite aussi le nombre de fichier qui seront disponibles...

----------


## theMonz31

finalement, c'est loi une bonne puisqu'elle va procurer du boulot pour les agents Hadopi...

Donc, pourrait-on la considrer comme une mesure de lutte contre le chomage ?

OK, c'est de l'humour  ::):

----------


## Gnoce

> finalement, c'est loi une bonne puisqu'elle va procurer du boulot pour les agents Hadopi...
> 
> Donc, pourrait-on la considrer comme une mesure de lutte contre le chomage ?
> 
> OK, c'est de l'humour


Sarkosy style, un flic pour un habitant  ::aie::  !

Question humour on va tre servi, quand la presse affichera des personnes ages condamnes par hadopi car leurs adresses IP seront utilises/injectes alatoirement par quelques pirates pour brouiller les pistes  ::mouarf::

----------


## Angath

Il me semble avoir vu que si on installe un logiciel espion fournit par HADOPI, on pourra prouver notre bonne foi et mettre fin  la procdure. Si c'est vrai, j'ai deux PC chez moi derrire un routeur NAT, donc je laisse un PC avec Windows plus le logiciel espion et je telecharge avec l'autre. Au premier mail, je crie au piratage de mon adsl et je prouve ma bonne foi avec leur logiciel espion non ?  ::roll:: 

Pareil en montant une machine virtuelle, si vous avez un seul PC.

Je me gourre ou c'est aussi simple que a ?

----------


## pseudocode

> Il me semble avoir vu que si on installe un logiciel espion fournit par HADOPI, on pourra prouver notre bonne foi et mettre fin  la procdure. Si c'est vrai, j'ai deux PC chez moi derrire un routeur NAT, donc je laisse un PC avec Windows plus le logiciel espion et je telecharge avec l'autre. Au premier mail, je crie au piratage de mon adsl et je prouve ma bonne foi avec leur logiciel espion non ? 
> 
> Pareil en montant une machine virtuelle, si vous avez un seul PC.
> 
> Je me gourre ou c'est aussi simple que a ?


On ne connait pas encore le cahier des charges pour le "logiciel de scurisation".  Donc on ne peux pas encore rpondre...

----------


## Jidefix

Moi j'avoue que ce mouchard me laisse reveur, prcisment pour cette raison je vois pas comment a peut marcher en le mettant sur l'ordinateur, et pas sur la connexion mme...
Peut-tre une mise  jour des Box?

En fait comme pour tout le reste de la loi ils se sont dit "on veut que ce soit comme a, on regardera plus tard si c'est faisable"...

----------


## befalimpertinent

De toute faon le but de Hadopi n'est pas de lutter efficacement contre le tlchargement illgal (stop au mot piratage svp) mais de pouvoir dire "Regardez nous mettons tout en uvre contre les mchants pirates (eux aiment bien le mot)" aux ayant-droits.
Donc le coup du mouchard c'est pareil : ils le vendent comme "Avec ces outils de filtra... heu de scurisation nous ferons baisser le piratage et garantiront la bonne fois du pigeo... heu de l'utilisateur" alors qu'on sais tous que c'est techniquement pour le moins bancal (comme le reste d'ailleurs).
CQFD

----------


## Matthieu2000

J'ai vu des mesages sur certains sites de stream du genre 


> Je certifie d'avoir dj achet les droits d'auteur des streams sur lequel je vais visionner...


Comment Hapodi ragit  ces sites?

----------


## pseudocode

> Comment Hapodi ragit  ces sites?


Hadopi = sanction contre un internaute pour dfaut de scurisation de ligne car quelqu'un a tlcharger un fichier soumis a copyright. 

Les sites de streaming sont punissables pour dlit de contrefaon, et cela mme si le tlchargeur possde l'original. Donc rien a voir avec Hadopi.

A noter que l'internaute peut lui aussi est puni pour dlit de contrefaon si le logiciel de P2P permet l'upload en meme temps que le download. Vive le cumul des peines.  ::aie::

----------


## befalimpertinent

> Les sites de streaming sont punissables pour dlit de contrefaon


Tout dpend du statut du site : simple hbergeur (youtube, dailymotion) ou diteur (donc responsable) de contenu.
cf le jugement en appel hier opposant Dailymotion au producteurs du film "Joyeux Nol" qui avait t trouv sur le site 8 mois aprs la sortie Dvd du film. L'appel a confirmer le statut de simple hbergeur de Dailymotion. Ils doivent en revanche enlever tout contenu signaler comme contrefaon par les ayants-droit (qui doivent fournir les URL en question) sous peine de poursuite.

plus de dtails

Au final dans le cas de "Joyeux Nol" les producteurs doivent rembourser 15.000 euros de frais de justice.
Pour ce qui est de la condamnation du l'internaute posteur de la squence vido, le dcret sur la conservation des logs n'tant toujours pas sign, aucune obligation pour ces sites de les fournir (sauf comme c'est le cas ici pour prouver sa bonne volont)

----------


## pseudocode

> Tout dpend du statut du site : simple hbergeur (youtube, dailymotion) ou diteur (donc responsable) de contenu.
> cf le jugement en appel hier opposant Dailymotion au producteurs du film "Joyeux Nol" qui avait t trouv sur le site 8 mois aprs la sortie Dvd du film. L'appel a confirmer le statut de simple hbergeur de Dailymotion. Ils doivent en revanche enlever tout contenu signaler comme contrefaon par les ayants-droit (qui doivent fournir les URL en question) sous peine de poursuite.


Tout a fait. La loi de confiance sur l'conomie numrique permet de jouer sur le statut d'hbergeur. Je pensais plus aux sites de streaming qui mettent en ligne leurs propres contenus (facon Beemotion).

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Hadopi = sanction contre un internaute pour dfaut de scurisation de ligne car quelqu'un a tlcharger un fichier soumis a copyright. 
> 
> Les sites de streaming sont punissables pour dlit de contrefaon, et cela mme si le tlchargeur possde l'original. Donc rien a voir avec Hadopi.
> 
> A noter que l'internaute peut lui aussi est puni pour dlit de contrefaon si le logiciel de P2P permet l'upload en meme temps que le download. Vive le cumul des peines.


Le serveur est hbergeur, 
le vrai client a fait une "copie prive" temporaire, 
le mauvais client a fait une mauvaise manipulation,
le client alpha ne sait pas s'il existe un droit d'auteur desus
le frauduleux client regarde depuis un serveur  l'tranger o les droits ne sont pas poss (dans certains pays les droits d'auteur n'existe pas)!

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Quelques nouvelles pistes :

[QUOTE]*SuperChargeMyTorrent - Le proxy qui rend vos connexions Bittorrent anonymes*
Voici encore la preuve quHadopi ne servira  rien et nest pas la solution !! SuperChargeMyTorrent est un service en ligne qui vous propose contre quelques dollars de rendre anonyme vos connexions Bittorrent, non pas en tlchargeant le bittorrent  votre place, mais en redirigeant le trafic torrent  travers leurs serveurs. Cest donc un genre de proxy pour torrent, qui bien sr encapsule vos paquets, cachant ainsi mme  votre fournisseur daccs, ce qui circule dans les tuyaux.

Mais attention, cette solution nest pas uniquement destine aux pirates (car le piratage, cest mal !!!), non non, cela permet aussi de passer outre la censure et le filtrage de protocoles appliqu dans votre entreprise ou votre cole vous permettant ainsi de tlcharger vos distrib linux, mme quand Bittorrent est bloqu l o vous tes. Daprs les premiers tests que jai lu sur le net, a ne ralenti pas (ou trs peu) les downloads !

Pour lutiliser, aprs vous tre inscrit au service, cest trs simple. Il suffit juste de configurer le paramtrage Socks son client Torrent pour faire passer ses comm sur le proxy. Bref, comme dhab que du bon et cest vraiment pas cher (3 $ les 15 jours, 50$ lanne !!) 




> *Ipodah assure votre anonymat*  
> Ipodah = Hadopi  lenvers 
> Ce site travaille actuellement sur un systme de cryptage assurant lanonymat aux internautes indlicats en remplaant l'adresse IP de leur connexion Internet existante par une adresse IP anonyme, moyennant finances _(probablement 5 euros par mois)._ Une faon de se protger ds que lon surfe sur le Net. Ce site sinspire directement du service IPREDator, dvelopp en Sude par le site The Pirate Bay pour lutter contre la loi Hadopi locale.

----------


## Floral

> *Routeur Hadopi -Tlchargez sans risque* !
> 
> 49 dont co-taxe 0,10  
> 
> Aucun accs internet requis 
> Dtecte automatiquement les rseaux wifi environnants et "casse" leur mot de passe Gestionnaire de tlchargements Bittorrent intgr: plus besoin de laisser votre PC allum 
> 
> L'usage du routeur Hadopi est trs simple: 
> Branchez le routeur au secteur. 
> ...


Alors? quand est-ce que vous le commandez, vous?

----------


## Immobilis

> http://www.routeurhadopi.fr/
> Alors? quand est-ce que vous le commandez, vous?


 ::mouarf::  quelle intox!

----------


## Floral

Comme dirait l'autre: "Anf!"

----------


## Immobilis

Pensez-vous qu'il faudra attendre longtemps avant que les logiciels P2P proposent les contournements en option? Genre: "Cochez la case pour vous connecter anonymement sur le rseau (ie passer par les proxy du rseau en SSL)". Ou encore: "Quel est l'ordre de prfrence des proxy que vous souhaitez utiliser".

A+

----------


## Matthieu2000

> http://www.ecrans.fr/Le-peer-to-peer...clin,8332.html
> La part du trafic sur Internet li au peer-to-peer est-elle en dclin ? 
> ...
> Face  cette nouvelle, Hadopi, dont la pertinence technique restait toute relative, perd encore de son intrt alors que le P2P tait justement sa cible favorite. Les changes de fichiers illgaux, qui pouvaient tre dans une certaine mesure pists avec un tracker bitorrent (fichier associ  lobjet du tlchargement et recensant les adresses IP des internautes qui y sont connects), le sont beaucoup plus difficilement lorsquil sagit de sites tels que Rapidshare. A moins de sattaquer directement aux Fournisseurs daccs  internet et den scruter le trafic. Problme : la plupart de ces sites sont hbergs  ltranger, compliquant encore plus toute rpression  la source.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Pensez-vous qu'il faudra attendre longtemps avant que les logiciels P2P proposent les contournements en option? Genre: "Cochez la case pour vous connecter anonymement sur le rseau (ie passer par les proxy du rseau en SSL)". Ou encore: "Quel est l'ordre de prfrence des proxy que vous souhaitez utiliser".
> 
> A+


Bah ca existe dj avec Azureus. 
Ou sinon, utiliser OneSwarm. Je crois que ca t developp par la meme quipe qui a fait Azurus. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/OneSwarm

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> C'est a: plaignez-vous de vos gouvernants; c'est vous qui les avez lus!
> Jean-Marc Blanc


 ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::   ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::   ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> - Tu peu toi respecter la loi, et te retrouver avec internet coup parce que ton gamin  fait du P2P  ton insu
> .


En meme temps , il faut rappeler  qu'il est possible de faire un filtrage protocolaire (p2p, ftp, etc) au niveau de son routeur. 
Le problme est 90% des franais ne savent pas le faire.

----------


## befalimpertinent

> En meme temps , il faut rappeler  qu'il est possible de faire un filtrage protocolaire (p2p, ftp, etc) au niveau de son routeur. 
> Le problme est 90% des franais ne savent pas le faire.


Le problme est que le P2P n'a rien d'illgal. Seul le tlchargement d'uvre soumis  doit d'autre l'est. Filtrer le protocole P2P s'est aussi se priver de logiciel comme Skype par exemple qui utilise cette technologie.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Le problme est que le P2P n'a rien d'illgal. Seul le tlchargement d'uvre soumis  doit d'autre l'est. Filtrer le protocole P2P s'est aussi se priver de logiciel comme Skype par exemple qui utilise cette technologie.


C'est vrai.  ::ccool::

----------


## j.peg

Oui mais bon, vu la moyenne d'age de nos dputes et snateurs, et l'exprience de la vraie vie des "conseillers" , vous vous atendez  ce qu'ils y comprennent quoi? 

leur faudra encore 3 ans avant de comprendre ce qu'est le streaming !

----------


## Marco46

> Le problme est que le P2P n'a rien d'illgal. Seul le tlchargement d'uvre soumis  doit d'autre l'est.


En effet, pour savoir que c'est illgal il faut qu'un juge le dise lors d'un procs. a s'appelle la prsomption d'innocence.




> Filtrer le protocole P2P s'est aussi se priver de logiciel comme Skype par exemple qui utilise cette technologie.


Ou des mises  jour de WoW, ou d'autres softs qui utilisent de + en + le P2P pour ce genre de fonctionnalits.

----------


## pmithrandir

De toute faon, comme dit prcdemment, les solutions vont apparaitre en clef en main pour le grand public dans quelques semaines/ mois

Au dbut, il tait impossible de trouver des mp3 sur le net, est n napster
Aprs, il a t suivi par les peer to peer de plus en plus facile a utiliser jusqu'au torrent.
En passant on a vu les tlchargement par IRC, par newsgroup, par HTTP ou FTP...
Sans oublier le plus efficace, le transfert de disque dur a disque... au prix du giga octet c'est rentable.

Ensuite, sont apparu les sites de streaming, tu cherche, tu clique et ca marche.

Dernirement j'ai eu en main un programme pour se connecter sur les rseau de eirecom(j'tais en formation la bas). 15 secondes pour se connecter.

Quand je vois le nombre de rseau sur lequel on peut se connecter et configurer le routeur (admin/admin ou admin/password ou admin / 0000), c'est risible.

Aprs, pas cool de se faire plomber sa connexion WIFI, donc nous, un peu initis, on va couper notre wifi, se connecter par cble RJ45 au net sauf pour nos tlchargements illgaux qui passeront par un routeur spcial connect au voisin ? J'ai bien suivi ?

Ah oui, et on va prier que personne n'utilise notre IP pour faire joujou sur le net...

----------


## haygus

> Ah oui, et on va prier que personne n'utilise notre IP pour faire joujou sur le net...


Ouaip, ma mre veut le wifi pour sa chambre.
NON on va sortir un long cable de 20M mais pas de wifi (surtout que j'habite dans des batiments...)

----------


## VSEB33

la cl 128 bit ne suffit pas donc ?

----------


## Marco46

> la cl 128 bit ne suffit pas donc ?


Clef WEP.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Du WPA2 avec une bonne cl (>40 caractres ?) est rput plus sr. A voir avec les experts du forum. 
Je prfre quand mme le filaire, a marche mieux et moins casse-tte et oui mon appart ressemble  la pub sur crtin.fr  ::roll::

----------


## VSEB33

Je viens de voir l'article suivant :
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/53...competence.htm

La question suivante a t pos :

"Une fois Hadopi applique  si tant est quelle soit applicable  verra-t-on la justice ordonner la coupure daccs  des internautes hors de nos frontires ?"

Enfin bref,  (exemple)
Je veux crer un site de streaming, ou de base de donnes de film sur un serveur tranger.

Puis-je interdire l'accs aux internautes franais ? afin d'empcher le site d'tre vu en France ? en gros faire un bannissement des IP Franaise. comme le fait hulu.com

de toute faon je pense que d'ici la nous aurons tous des IP anonyme ou une autres mthodes pour bypass ce blocage d'IP.


N'est ce pas une solution pour contrecarrer les comptences de la justice franaise (car suivant un commentaire : "Oui, les juridictions franaises sont comptentes si le dommage a lieu sur le territoire FR. " donc si pas vu, pas de comptence, c'est a ?)

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Puis-je interdire l'accs aux internautes franais ? afin d'empcher le site d'tre vu en France ? en gros faire un bannissement des IP Franaise. comme le fait hulu.com


POur hulu, utilise un VPN. C'est ce que je fais moi !!

----------


## VSEB33

oui je sais, mais comment hulu.com bloque notre accs en France ?
c'est pas une mthode pour protger les futures personnes qui veuillent crer un site ?

est on dj autoriss ou a doit tre conforme aux gouvernements ?

----------


## pseudocode

> oui je sais, mais comment hulu.com bloque notre accs en France ?


Je suppose qu'ils regardent ton adresse IP pour savoir d'ou tu viens. 

Des plages d'adresses IP sont affectes a chaque pays par les organismes de rgulation (AFRINIC, ARIN, LACNIC, RIPE, ...). Tu peux rcuprer sur le net des bases de correspondance IP/Pays (google: The IP-to-Country Handbook)

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> oui je sais, mais comment hulu.com bloque notre accs en France ?
> c'est pas une mthode pour protger les futures personnes qui veuillent crer un site ?
> 
> est on dj autoriss ou a doit tre conforme aux gouvernements ?


Non seulement ils regardent ton @IP mais il y'a aussi des restrictions internationales quant  la diffusion des sries. Par exemple, si une srie est diffuse sur le march amricain, elle ne serai pas destine au march franais tant qu'il n'y aura pas d'accord entre une entreprise franaise (TF1 par exemple)  et la chaine qui diffuse.

----------


## VSEB33

Oui je comprends, 
donc outrepasser ces rgles en utilisant un VPN ou un Proxy ou une IP anonyme c'est illgale ? (pourtant on tlcharge pas, on les visionne, exacte ?)

Dj est ce que VPN, ou les Proxys sont lgaux ?

----------


## el_slapper

Trs bonne question. Je viens d'apprendre que mon nouveau client, install dans l'hexagone, dispose d'IP canadiennes. Aucune ide de la lgalit du truc.....

----------


## haygus

> POur hulu, utilise un VPN. C'est ce que je fais moi !!


C'est bien je lis VPN mais vous payez ?
on se connecte pas comme a sur des server non ?

----------


## lepinekong

> Le pire, c'est qu'en fait l'action ultime, la coupure Internet, n'est pas raliste :
> - il doit tre possible d'avoir toujours encore le tlphone et la tlvision
> - il est obligatoire d'avoir l'accs  ses mails d'aprs la loi
> 
> Comment permettre les mails (sur Google par exemple) tout en coupant l'accs au net sans avoir un systme extrmement complexe et coteux pour les FAI et donc les utilisateurs qui paieront pour les quelques centaines d'utilisateurs condamns sans prsomption d'innocence (alors qu'il savent en plus qu'une IP, a se trafique trs bien) ?


 O est le problme, c'est pas le mme protocol  ::):

----------


## lepinekong

Tous les conseils donns sont mauvais:

Tor: les hackers mauvaises langues disent que ce type de rseau a t instaur par les SS  justement pour reprer ceux qui ont des choses  cacher.

VPN: des sites de VPN viennent d'alerter leur clients qu'ils ont reu des sommations pour que leurs utilisateurs ne fassent plus de tlchargement illgaux donc Internet est bien surveill.

etc. je ne m'tends pas. Je crois que malheureusement il faut vous rendre  la ralit: ils ont incit les gens  pirater pour bien les droguer  la consommation, et ils vont se ramener en sauveur en disant: "Nous avons LA solution de compromis un abonnement fixe pour tlchargement lgal illimit" et comme a tout le monde y en a tre content  :;):

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Tor: les hackers mauvaises langues disent que ce type de rseau a t instaur par les SS  justement pour reprer ceux qui ont des choses  cacher.


Source stp parce que c'est la premire fois que j'entends ce genre de news.




> VPN: des sites de VPN viennent d'alerter leur clients qu'ils ont reu des sommations pour que leurs utilisateurs ne fassent plus de tlchargement illgaux donc Internet est bien surveill.


On n'a pas parl de VPN pour tlcharger mais pour changer son @IP pour accder au site de ABC ou de la Fox pour regarder des sries

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> C'est bien je lis VPN mais vous payez ?
> on se connecte pas comme a sur des server non ?


Nop, y'a plein de VPN gratos.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> O est le problme, c'est pas le mme protocol


Parce que c'est une coupure globale qui est demande, pas un filtrage.

----------


## lepinekong

> Parce que c'est une coupure globale qui est demande, pas un filtrage.


Eh bien ils amnageront.

----------


## lepinekong

> Je viens de voir l'article suivant :
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/53...competence.htm
> 
> N'est ce pas une solution pour contrecarrer les comptences de la justice franaise (car suivant un commentaire : "Oui, les juridictions franaises sont comptentes si le dommage a lieu sur le territoire FR. " donc si pas vu, pas de comptence, c'est a ?)


Parce que tu crois que les intrts multinationaux s'arrtent  l'hexagone  ::):

----------


## lepinekong

Toutes les grandes entreprises sont derrires des proxys. Pourquoi nos ISPs ne font pas pareil ?

Parce que c'est bien le but: que tout le monde soit traable.

Ca viole le principe de base de la vie prive, il est tonnant que les pseudos dfenseurs de la libert ne s'en soucient gure. Tout ce qui les soucient c'est de pouvoir consommer, consommer et consommer, la libert dans tout a n'a rien  voir.

Si c'est juste pour consommer, ne vous inquitez pas, vous consommerez pour un prix modique la musique, les vidos tout comme internet aujourd'hui parce que c'est un schma de vente trs profitable subventionn globalement par l'tat aka vos sous de toute faon mais psychologiquement les gens n'y voient que du feu. Et comme a tout le monde se rendormira et oubliera l'essentiel: le traquage IP.

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> Toutes les grandes entreprises sont derrires des proxys. Pourquoi nos ISPs ne font pas pareil ?
> 
> Parce que c'est bien le but: que tout le monde soit traable.
> 
> Ca viole le principe de base de la vie prive, il est tonnant que les pseudos dfenseurs de la libert ne s'en soucient gure. Tout ce qui les soucient c'est de pouvoir consommer, consommer et consommer, la libert dans tout a n'a rien  voir.


Je ne vois pas le rapport. 
Les grandes entreprises mettent en place des proxys afin d'authentifier les utilisateurs (leur salaris) lorsqu'ils surffent sur le net. Le proxys permet de filtrer les accs  Internet en fonction des individus, de tracer l'usage qu'ils font d'internet (chez nous ils vont mme jusqu' mesurer la consomation de bande passante de chaque salari)... 
Accessoirement, les mmes salaris ayant tendance  consulter les mmes sites, le cache du proxy permet de rduire la taille du tuyaux ncessaire en sorti.
Il ne sert pas  anonymiser le salari qui surfe sur la toile. 

Pourquoi les FAI ne mettent pas en place de proxy ? Ben tout simplement parce qu'ils n'ont aucune raison de le faire. 
Ils fournissent un accs  un rseau point barre !

----------


## chaplin

C'est surtout un problme li  IPV4 et la raison d'tre d'IPV6, le nombre d'adresse tant limit aujourd'hui. L'utilisation des proxy permet artificiellement d'augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs.

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est surtout un problme li  IPV4 et la raison d'tre d'IPV6, le nombre d'adresse tant limit aujourd'hui. L'utilisation des proxy permet artificiellement d'augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs.


 ::nono::  pas besoin d'un proxy pour faire du NAT. N'importe quelle box de FAI a un mode routeur/NAT qui permet a tous les PC du rseau local d'avoir accs  internet sans passer par un proxy.

----------


## chaplin

> Le concept a t invent par le CERN en 1994[1],[2]. Il a t prvu  l'origine pour relier  Internet des rseaux locaux n'utilisant pas le protocole TCP/IP.(Wikipdia)


Autant pour moi  ::oops:: , je l'avais vu sous cette premire dfinition avec l'ide d'tendre artificiellement la plage d'adresse IPV4, c'est  dire tendre une adresse IP  un ensemble de postes clients en utilisant des classes d'adresses prives.

----------


## r0d

Le Figaro titre: Depuis Hadopi, le nombre de pirates en France a augment

Si le Figaro dit a, c'est que a ne peut pas tre totalement faux.

----------


## Rayek

Comme cela a t expliqu je sais plus sur quels site, tu as 1 chance sur 1 000 000 de recevoir le premier courrier, puis quasi autant de recevoir le second.
Dans tous les cas, quand tu reois le 2em courrier, ce n'est qu'a ce moment ou tu peux t'inquiter.

En clair leur loi n'est qu'une incitation au piratage et va  l'inverse du but recherch

----------


## Marco46

> Le Figaro titre: Depuis Hadopi, le nombre de pirates en France a augment
> 
> Si le Figaro dit a, c'est que a ne peut pas tre totalement faux.


La loi n'est pas encore entre en application. Donc bon ...

----------


## befalimpertinent

Justement elle n'est pas encore applique et pourtant on observe dj que les comportements ont chang mais pas dans le sens voulu par la loi puisque une part important des ex adeptes du p2p tlcharge maintenant via des moyens non couvert par l'Hadopi.
Il suffisait de regarder l'exemple de la Sude ou les niveaux de tlchargements (illgaux ou non)) sont revenus  ceux d'avant leur loi.

La loi sudoise est rentre en  application fin mars et on observe trs bien la chute spectaculaire du traffic mais qui est revenu " la normale" quelques mois plus tard (et qui ne s'explique pas par la hausse constante du nombre de personnes connectes).
On risque d'observer la mme chose chez nous, voir aucun effet de chute vue que d'ici  ce qu'elle soit applique beaucoup se seront dj dtourn du p2p au vue de l'tude cite.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais ::mouarf::

----------


## Need_to_reboot

> Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais


Ben tiens  ::mrgreen::  Ca la fout mal pour eux!

----------


## maxcha

effectivement il est plus facile de tlcharger ses films sur des sites offrant des liens sur des downloaders (rapidshare.com, megaupload.com...). Ces sites ne risquent rien et les internautes ne peuvent pas tre dtects sans la complicit du FAI.

----------


## Michel Rotta

Un point juridique argument et intressant sur la Hadopi ainsi que 2 courriers type pour rpondre aux menaces Hadopiennes : HADOPI : les recours des internautes

----------


## pmithrandir

une histoire rigolotte : 

Il y a quelques temps, j'ai voulu faire dcouvrir beaumaarchaaiss l'insolent  ma copine. 

J'ai t sur google et peu aprss, j'tais sur le site de canal+ pour le vissionner. Je m'inscrit, je sors ma carte de crdit... et je recois un message comme quoi au canada je ne peux pas le visionner.

10 minutes plus tard le tlchargement commencait sur  un trs clbre site de torrent qui fait de la politique en sude...


La mme msaventure m'tait arrive en voulant visionner les dr House sur le site de TF1(en payant encore...)

J'arrive a comprendre qu'ils bloquent leurs sries diffuses gratuitement pour une question de droit, mais quand on paye, je pense qu'on devrait avoir un accs de partout.

----------


## Immobilis

> quand on paye, je pense qu'on devrait avoir un accs de partout.


Surtout pas! On sait jamais des fois que tu paierais pas assez...

----------


## stardeath

> une histoire rigolotte : 
> 
> Il y a quelques temps, j'ai voulu faire dcouvrir beaumaarchaaiss l'insolent  ma copine. 
> 
> J'ai t sur google et peu aprss, j'tais sur le site de canal+ pour le vissionner. Je m'inscrit, je sors ma carte de crdit... et je recois un message comme quoi au canada je ne peux pas le visionner.
> 
> 10 minutes plus tard le tlchargement commencait sur  un trs clbre site de torrent qui fait de la politique en sude...
> 
> 
> ...


comme quoi, plus tu essaies d'tre honnte, plus tu es emmerd  ::cry::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> comme quoi, plus tu essaies d'tre honnte, plus tu es emmerd


J'avais achet un lecteur dvd/divx Kiss (le dp 1000) il y a 6 ans environ, le firmware de ce lecteur tait bas sur un noyau linux et du coup certains dvd achets ne passaient  cause de leur systme de protection anti-copie. (Notamment kill bill). Pas facile de ramener un dvd en disant au vendeur qu'il fonctionne bien mais que mon lecteur tout neuf n'arrive pas  le lire...
Par contre tlcharger le film en div-x a passait nickel  :;):

----------


## Invit

bon ,

usurper un IP c'est pas dur du tout (entetes de paquets) et a s'appelle du spoofing  ::): 

Le prochain mp3 que je prends , je le prends direct depuis l'IP de l'Elyse , on verra 

XPDR

... et eclesia a trs bien parl dans les 1eres pages de ce post = 200% ok 

laisser lgiferer les politiques sur de la technologie de pointe c'est effectivement comme donner le pouvoir sur l'humanit a un singe...

spoofing en avant , les ip de l Elyse, de Matignon vont telecharger du porn a tours de bras  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> spoofing en avant , les ip de l Elyse, de Matignon vont telecharger du porn a tours de bras


Tu as des annes de retard sur le sujet,  plusieurs titres. 
Les IP du ministre de la Culture (qui est en charge de la HADOPI) ont tlcharg plein de contenus illgaux pendant les dbats sur la loi.

----------


## Invit

je sais !

j'aime foutre le dawa et je suis trop fier de mon score ngatif ici

 ::mrgreen::  ::D:  ::mouarf:: 

ouep TROP FIER

----------


## PasteFinger

Le problme d'Hadopi, c'est qu'elle ne prend pas en compte le direct download ! Car pour beaucoup de personnes, le P2P, c'est dpass ...

----------


## cchatelain

> Tu as des annes de retard sur le sujet,  plusieurs titres. 
> Les IP du ministre de la Culture (qui est en charge de la HADOPI) ont tlcharg plein de contenus illgaux pendant les dbats sur la loi.


De plus le contrat pass entre le ministre de la culture et Orange fait porter la responsabilit de la scurisation de l'accs internet au FAI. Fichtre, pourquoi le quidam moyen ne peut-il pas en faire autant ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lepinekong

> Source stp parce que c'est la premire fois que j'entends ce genre de news.


Voil je rponds 4 ans aprs mais bon c'tait pas vident d'avoir la preuve en 2010  ::): 

 ::fleche::  La NSA trace tous les utilisateurs de Tor, et les lecteurs de Linux Journal

----------

